# Could pepperoni pizza cause a streak of red within the stool?



## Theranis (Oct 25, 2016)

18/m, so this happened about 2-3 weeks ago. The day before I had eaten 3 slices of pepperoni pizza, and then an additional one in the morning. Later on in my stool I noticed a single streak of red sort of in the stool along the outside. It didn't really look shiny, it looked honestly like a bit of red pepperoni but I just can't shake it out of my head, I'm wondering if that would even be possible to show up or if it should have been digested by then and I shouldn't have seen any red? The reason I'm freaking out is because I never mentioned that to my doctor and I've been diagnosed with IBS-C, I have a blood test for coeliac and thyroid today but I've never had a colonoscopy which makes me freak out thinking I might have something serious that isn't being ruled out. I don't think I've noticed any blood since then either, although I did just find out yesterday that I have piles so now if I see blood I don't know what to make of it, should I pass it off as the piles or ask for a colonoscopy. I just don't know what to do and my anxiety is through the roof thinking I should have mentioned it.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

My first thought is piles, then you said you were just diagnosed.


----------



## Theranis (Oct 25, 2016)

My thought was that piles only leaves blood on the toilet roll, I guess not?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

agree with Leo, especially since you said you were dx'd with piles.

yes, piles can leave blood on the stool, on the toilet paper and/or in the bowl. i know--i have them.

you could always call your doctor's office and leave a message with them and see what they say...


----------



## James1982 (Jan 10, 2016)

Blood in stools needs investigation. Sometimes you can get a tear in the anus from straining stools during constipation. This leaves a distinct blood stain on the loo roll similar to blood from a cut, the stools are clearly a different colour.


----------



## Theranis (Oct 25, 2016)

Well see, I don't really know if it was blood - it looked like something from the pizza, but then I'm not sure if that's even physically possible, hence this topic. And I haven't seen any really noticeable signs of blood since then, and that was about 3 weeks ago now. But I do know that I have piles, confirmed by a doctor who looked up my rear end


----------



## PHILLIP 1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

was it the peperoni in the pizza i have the same thing


----------



## PHILLIP 1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

was it the peperoni in the pizza i have the same thing


----------

